# Feeding leo geckos maggots....



## Jebusmt (Jul 6, 2010)

Is it possible to feed your leo with common maggots from the angling shop?

Would you also be able to suppliment these for calcium in the same way as waxworms or mealworms?

Thanks for advice

Jeb


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

im fairly positive that maggots are way too high in fat and not much else. i personally wouldnt my self


----------



## Holly-Anne (Jun 25, 2010)

Maggots are quite high in fat, personally i would'nt. Possibly as a treat once a week when he/her is a juevie or older. And if you were to feed them, i would dust them the same way as crix or mealies :notworthy:


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

maggots from fishing shops are often fed on some very rancid things and peronally i would not feed them to a leo ....

aswell as the fact they are very high in fat ....


----------



## Jebusmt (Jul 6, 2010)

thanks for the advice guys - my two babies can stick to the mealies waxes and crikits then XD


----------

